# كتب x كتب



## محمد محمود خليل. (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اليكم مجموعة من الكتب الهامة في الهندسة الكيميائية أتمني ان تنال اعجابكم :20::20::20:

History of chemical Engineering .
http://ifile.it/p7ruzb0/History%20of%20Chemical%20Engineering.rar 

Chemical Reaction Engineering Book 
http://ifile.it/05kapsn/O.Levenspiel_-_Chemical_reaction_engineering._3rd_edition.pdf 

Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering (6th Edition) 
http://ifile.it/31e4xqm/217340___basic_principles_and_calculation__himmelblau__6th_edition.zip

Chemical Engineering Volume 2 (Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering) 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112873188/cocojumbo2.rar 

Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (Mcgraw-Hill Chemical Engineering Series) 
http://ifile.it/cobp430/instroduction_to_chemical_engineering_thermodynamics.rar

Chemical Engineering Volume 1, Sixth Edition (Coulson and Richardsons Chemical Engineering 
http://www.4shared.com/file/40133975/7b03d3d3/Vol_1_-_Fluid_Flow_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer__1999_.html 

Chemical Engineering: Solutions to the Problems in Volume 1 (Coulson and Richardsons Chemical Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/2c5sm6o/chemical_engineering_solutions_to_the_problems_in_volume_1.rar
Chemical Engineering Design, Fourth Edition: Chemical Engineering Volume 6 (Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering)
http://ifile.it/3eizwxv/crcev6ccd4thed.rar 

Chemical Process Equipment, Selection and Design (Butterworth's Series in Chemical Engineering) 
http://fileserve.com/file/zBqzGrR

Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations
http://ifile.it/q6i53f/handbook_of_chemical_engineering_calculations__third_edition.rar 

Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers (Mcgraw Hill Chemical Engineering Series) 
http://ifile.it/1w3k65d/17239___pdandeforc_engineers.rar 

The Engineering of Chemical Reactions (Topics in Chemical Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/3y0aeb/0195105885engrchereact.rar

Chemical Engineering Design: Principles, Practice and Economics of Plant and Process Design 
http://mediafire.com/?uamzzgm1xun

Coulson and Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 3, Third Edition: Chemical and Biochemical Reactors & Process Control
http://ifile.it/23d14ck/cr62534t22akAKEW934MS.rar

Scale-up in Chemical Engineering
http://ifile.it/27m5ls/m.zlokarnik_-_scale-up_in_chemical_engineering.rar

Unit Operations In Chemical Engineering, 5th Edition
http://ifile.it/5cr8twb/McCabe_Unit_Operations_Of_Chemical_McCabe__Engineering_5th_Ed_1993.pdf 

Albright's Chemical Engineering Handbook 
http://ifile.it/1479kqe/detect.rar

High Pressure Chemical Engineering (Process Technology Proceedings) 
http://ifile.it/w81g3x5/0444824758_High_Pressure.rar 

Chemical Engineering Design Project; A Case Study Approach (Topics in Chemical Engineering) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22BSW939 

Hydrodynamics, Mass and Heat Transfer in Chemical Engineering (Topics in Chemical Engineering, V. 14) 
http://ifile.it/2rx39tp/Hydrodynamics__Mass_and_Heat_Transfer.rar

Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics - 6th Edition
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AVKLV0S6

Chemical Engineering Kinetics (Mcgraw-Hill Chemical Engineering Series
http://ifile.it/o3vps75/Chemical_Engineering_Kinetics.pdf

Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (4th Edition) (Prentice Hall International Series in the Physical and Chemical Engineering Sciences
http://ifile.it/ct9n0zb/175467___ecre_4ed_-_hsfogler.rar 

Visual encyclopedia of chemical engineering equipment [cd-rom] veryyyyyyy good 
http://ifile.it/vx1iedt/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_CHEMICAL_ENGINEERING_EQUIPMENT.RAR 

Design of Experiments in Chemical Engineering : A Practical Guide
http://ifile.it/xnyw6p/design_experiments_chemical_engineering_wiley.pdf 

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Kinetics and Reactor Design 
http://ifile.it/8u03lq/an_introduct...ng_kinetics_and_reactor_design_0471396095.rar 

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics, Second Edition, 
http://rapidshare.com/files/230839348/Chemical_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics_-_Ron_Darby.rar 


Batch Distillation: Design and Operation (Series on Chemical Engineering Vol. 3) 
http://ifile.it/290v1q/batch_distillation_-_design_and_operation.rar

Mass and Heat Transfer: Analysis of Mass Contactors and Heat Exchangers (Cambridge Series in Chemical Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/bkhg6zs/137580___0521886708.rar 

Process Control: A First Course with MATLAB (Cambridge Series in Chemical Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/d4va8m/chemical_process_control_a_first_course_with_matlab_-_p.c._chau_crc.pdf 

Adsorption Analysis: Equilibria and Kinetics (Series on Chemical Engineering, Vol 2) 
http://ifile.it/4y0zx2/aaek.rar 

Distillation Theory and its Application to Optimal Design of Separation Units (Cambridge Series in Chemical Engineering)
http://ifile.it/n5uh3fx/0521820928.zip 

Fouling of Heat Exchangers (Chemical Engineering Monographs 026) 
http://filefactory.com/file/627d54/n/0444821864.zip 

Pocket Guide to Chemical Engineering 
http://www.mediafire.com/?75wzw55wvgb 

Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes, 3rd edtion 
http://ifile.it/xwh7yb/ebook.processes.rar 

Chemical, Biochemical, and Engineering Thermodynamics
http://ifile.it/5tf84kb/Sandler%2C%20Thermodynamics%2C%204th%20edition.pdf 

Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook, Eighth Edition 
http://ifile.it/43gdr2s/Perry_s_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook_McGraw-Hill-8th_E-2008-Single_PDF_.zip 

Rules of Thumb for Chemical Engineers, Third Edition (Rules of Thumb for Chemical Engineers) 
http://ifile.it/67qyw8/branan__c._r.__2002_._rules_of_thumb_for_chemical_engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 

Handbook of Chemical and Environmental Engineering Calculations 
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1wijmtvnsf 

Applied Parameter Estimation for Chemical Engineers (Chemical Industries) 
http://ifile.it/s9drc4/applied_parameter_estimation_for_chemical_engineers.rar 

Lees' Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (3 Volume Set), 3rd Ed 
Rar password: TQN0750675551 
http://ifile.it/rnhq94l/Lees_Loss_Prevention_in_the_Process_Industries.rar 

Process Modeling, Simulation and Control for Chemical Engineers, 2nd Edition 
http://ifile.it/45njmcz/0070391599.rar 

Pump Characteristics and Applications, Second Edition (Mechanical Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/02zv6sn/082472755X__gigle.ws.rar 
password : gigle.ws 

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
http://filefactory.com/file/a6753c/n/0750672099.zip

Chemical Industries, Chemical Process Engineering, 2003-08 
http://ifile.it/sbdj89/chemical_process_engineering_design_and_economics_-_h._silla-teaser.rar 

Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (3rd Edition) 
المؤلف: H. Scott Fogler 
http://ifile.it/3sm0g5d/Elements_of_chemical_reaction_engineering.pdf
نسألكم الدعاء 
:73::73::73::73:

Material sceince and Metallurgy Books
_______________________________
Engineering material science
http://ifile.it/dxmyvgn/0125249950.zip 

Chemical Metallurgy principles and practice..... 
Password: gigle.ws
http://ifile.it/3cay2v4/3527303766__gigle.ws.rar 

physical metallurgy
http://ifile.it/jrod16/physical_metallurgy-vol01-robert_cahn.pdf 

Mechanical metallurgy book
http://ifile.it/2imtp9f/Mechanical Metallurgy By DIETER.zip

Material Science Book 
http://ifile.it/h8mo3dx/ms_2004_.rar
Best regards...
Petroleum Engineering and Refining
_____________________________ 
Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics, Fourth Edition 
http://ifile.it/o672de/petroleum_refining-technology_and_economics.pdf 

Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics, Third Edition
archive password: gigle.ws 
http://ifile.it/s27gawn/0824791576__gigle.ws.rar

Environmental Analysis and Technology for the Refining Industry (Chemical Analysis: A Series of Monographs on Analytical Chemistry and Its Applications) 
http://ifile.it/u97wz8/eatri.rar 

Refining Processes Handbook 
http://ifile.it/p9b4fw/gigapedia_refining_processes_handbook_075067721x.rar 

Fundamentals of Petroleum Refining 
http://mediafire.com/?8yhr47vp975cek6 

Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, 3rd Edition, 2003-10
http://ifile.it/tu6rfn/handbook_of_petroleum_refining_processes.rar 

Design Aspects of Used Lubricating Oil Re-Refining
http://ifile.it/ow72c6/design_aspects_of_used_lubricating_oil_re-refining.rar 

Catalysts in Petroleum Refining and Petrochemical Industries 1995 (Studies in Surface Science and Catalysis) 
archive password: gigle.ws
http://ifile.it/uc9tqfe/ap2nv3uFH6Ws.7z 

Thermal and Catalytic Processes in Petroleum Refining 
http://ifile.it/l1h3ndu/32876___thermal_and_catalytic_processes_in_petroleum_refining.rar

Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets (Publications De L'institut Francais Du Petrole.) 
http://ifile.it/as0obl/technip_-_petroleum_refining_i_crude_oil_petroleum_products.pdf

Hydrocarbon Processing's Refining Processes Handbook 2008
http://ifile.it/g1ev82y/hpref08.pdf 

Petroleum Refining: Materials And Equipment (Institut Francais Du Petrole Publications)
http://ifile.it/ebrqmh/technip_-_petroleum_refining_iv_materials_and_equipment.pdf 

Petroleum Refining Processes (Chemical Industries) 
archive password: gigle.ws 
http://ifile.it/2qzwahn/0824705998__gigle.ws.rar 

The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition (Chemical Industries) 
http://rapidshare.com/files/129810298/Chemistry_and_Technology_of_Petroleum.pdf 

Practical Advances in Petroleum Processing 
http://ifile.it/qzde5by/practical_advances_in_petroleum_processing-volume_1.pdf 

Handbook of Petroleum Processing
http://ifile.it/0gl4a3/handbook_of_petroleum_processing.rar

Natural gas Engineering 
____________________ 
Advanced Natural Gas Engineering 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ogizdod1mnm 

Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering, Second Edition
http://www.4shared.com/file/142642037/ecd2e0b6/Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Gas_Natural.html 

Natural Gas Engineering Handbook
http://ifile.it/dbnk16/natural.gas.engineering.handbook.and.cd-0976511339.rar 

Handbook of Natural Gas Engineering
http://ifile.it/cpd8vsk/handbook_of_natural_gas_engineering.rar 

Practical Natural Gas Engineering, 2nd Edition 
http://ifile.it/oh69cf/practical_natural_gas_eng._second_edition.pdf 

Handbook of Natural Gas Transmission and Processing
http://ifile.it/bi8wvp/handbook_of_natural_gas_transmission_and_processing.pdf 

Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)
http://ifile.it/edm5gx/fundamentals_of_natural_gas_processing.rar 


Natural Gas Hydrates: A Guide for Engineers 
http://ifile.it/gqu2be/nghe0750675691.rar 

Gas Purification, Fifth Edition 
http://ifile.it/yk3b16/kohl__a._l.__1997_._gas_purification__5th_ed._.rar 

Polymer Engineering 
_________________ 

Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering, Second Edition, (Plastics Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/5m8khl/fpe2ndcrc.rar 

Polymer Engineering Science and Viscoelasticity: An Introduction
http://ifile.it/juqimr/pesvspr0387738606.rar 

Principles of Polymer Engineering
http://ifile.it/ziogjxc/Principles_of_Polymer_Engineering.pdf 

Essentials of Polymer Science and Engineering 
http://ifile.it/bxsc48z/Essentials of Polymer Science and Engineering.pdf 

Principles of Polymer Processing 
http://ifile.it/h20mxzb/Principles_of_Polymer_Processing.rar.html 

Textbook of Polymer Science 
http://ifile.it/97lurai/Textbook_of_Polymer_Science.pdf 

Polymer Chemistry: The Basic Concepts 
http://ifile.it/m62lft/polymer_chemistry_082477082x_.rar
password: giga 

Plastics Technology Handbook, Fourth Edition (Plastics Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/w1l5948/50546___plteha.rar 

fertilizers Industry
______________ 
The Fertilizer Encyclopedia
http://rapidshare.com/files/226561856/0470410345.rar

Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice
http://filefactory.com/file/ah5add0/n/Ammonia_Principles_and_Industrial_Practice.pdf
Fertilizers Industry
http://www.4shared.com/document/H5KSKF-2/fertilizer_industry.html 

Nitrogen fertilizers 
http://www.4shared.com/document/DtWjp6gG/nitrogen_fertilizers.html 

Phosphatic fertilizers 
http://www.4shared.com/document/9KPHK0Cf/phosfatic_fertilizers.html 

Urea 
http://www.4shared.com/document/mNkf0Svj/urea.html 

Ammonia and Urea production 
http://www.4shared.com/document/MrtS_IpS/ammonia__urea_production.html 

Water and waste water treatment & Desalination
________________________________________ 
Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) 
http://filefactory.com/file/229164/ 

Handbook of Water Treatment, 2nd English Edition 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CHXNR96Y 

Water Quality & Treatment Handbook 
http://ifile.it/cqfnpj/gigapedia__0070016593.rar 

Science and Technology of Industrial Water Treatment 
http://ifile.it/qgpfazk/st738902kmanu38mnnsjkls.rar 

Wastewater Engineering: Treatment and Reuse 
http://ifile.it/5mkhwn3/Metcalf and...w-Hill (Uploaded by Eltaib Azhari Eltaib).rar 

Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies, First Edition
http://ifile.it/nircdyl/0750674989.zip 

Advances in Water and Wastewater Treatment Technology 
http://ifile.it/zx28etk/0444505636.zip 

Fundamentals of Salt Water Desalination 
http://ifile.it/wke08c/0444508104.rar 

Cement
______ 
Handbook for Designing Cement Plants 
http://ifile.it/x2rv86a/8178001454.pdf 

Cement Chemistry, second edition
http://ifile.it/28ar0vp/cement_chemistry_2nd_edition_-_harold_f._w._taylor.pdf 

Corrosion 
_________
Corrosion Engineering 
http://ifile.it/sio0n3a/216319___cepmzmdsdfasr0071482431.rar 

Corrosion: Understanding the Basics (06691G 
http://ifile.it/7g3klvj/Corrosion%20Understanding%20the%20Basics.pdf 

Best Regards,,, 
Mohamed Mahmoud khalil

:18::18::18::18::18::18::18:

(Instrumentation and control.) 
Handbook of Instrumentation and Controls
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6YYHJY6V 
Advances in Dynamics, Instrumentation and Control: Proceedings of the 2006 International Conference (Cdic '06), Queretaro, Mexico, 13 - 16 August 2006 
http://ifile.it/9bp0x32/206597___9812708057.rar

Fundamentals of Industrial Instrumentation and Process Control - 1 edition (March 31, 2005) 
http://ifile.it/jxn4cye/fiipc.rar 

Process/Industrial Instruments and Controls Handbook, 5th Edition 
http://ifile.it/xjy14oe/19228___indinsconthb5.rar 
______________________________________________________________
(Distillation) 
Distillation Theory and its Application to Optimal Design of Separation Units (Cambridge Series in Chemical Engineering) 
http://ifile.it/5mb0sf7/DistillationTheoryApp.rar 

Distillation Design
http://ifile.it/pknmgoa/177801___distillation_design_kister.pdf 

Special Distillation Processes 
http://ifile.it/eo1hsw/sdp1ed0444516484.rar 
______________________________________________________________
Advanced Drying Technologies, Second Edition 
http://ifile.it/6cs8nol/1420073877.rar 

Heat exchanger 
Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 
http://ifile.it/rsu4wq2/heat_exchanger_design_handbook.pdf
Fundamentals of Heat Exchanger Design 
http://ifile.it/1rg842m/110721___funheexdeswiel0471321710.rar
Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating, and Thermal Design, Second Edition
http://ifile.it/gre605b/Heat_Exchangers_Selection.7z
Heat Exchangers: A Practical Approach to Mechanical Construction, Design, and Calculations 
http://ifile.it/slp9vz2/HEAPATMCDAC.pdf

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . 
:56::56::56::56:


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Chemical Engineer >> Mohamed Elmasry 
Best wishes......♥


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (11 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلكم ارجو تبليغي لو وجد اي رابط لا يعمل


----------



## mtc.eng (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي لكن ولا رابط اشتغل والسبب يكول ان الرابط منتهي الصلاحية ارجو منك تعديله لان محتاجه جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الترتيب المفيد وبارك الله فيكم وإلى الأمام ......


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اي كتاب تريد ان ارفعه مرة اخري ,, الروابط كلها فعاله.... اي كتاب تريد منهم وسيتم رفعهم جميعا باذن الله


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف جدا بالفعل بعض الروابط انتهت صلاحيتها ارجو ارسال اسم الكتاب المطلوب من المجموعة وسيتم رفعه ع لينك اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك الف عافية على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## mhmad1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## chem-man (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you a lot 
very good and useful book 
Dear sit do you have any books about Themoplastic Polyurethane Technology 
And God bless you


----------



## bilal tamimi (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين يا جماعة ما قصرتوا


----------



## NEJI Ben Ali (18 أكتوبر 2010)

think u 
jazaka ALLAH 5ayran


----------



## hatem_shaker (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت تقدر تعطينى كتاب عن
electroplating chemistry OR Galvaisation Chemistry
thanks​


----------



## ابوارشد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلول*

السلام عليكم ...تحيه طيبه الى كل الاعضاء ...انه مفخره لكل المهندسين هذا الموقع الكبير الرائع الذي يقدم خدمه لكافة المختصين في المجالات الهندسيه ....يرجى التفضل بتزويدي بحلول كتاب introduction to chemical eng. thermodynemic by j.m.smithوحلول كتاب heat transfer by j. p. holman


----------



## Ahmad Attef (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و ربنا يباركلك و يزيدك من خيره
حضرتك وفرت عليا مجهود جبار
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## على ويكا (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.Emad Gomaa (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك مكتبة ممتازة ربنا يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## سلاسا (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طارق العسال (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
فعلا مواضيع ممتازه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## atef132 (14 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر و التحية على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## محسن2011 (26 أغسطس 2011)

*التحكم الآلى المبرمج p.l.c*

اشكركم على مجهودكم الكبير واتمنى لكم التوفيق على الدوام بفضل الله واتمنى الحصول على برنامج محاكاه p.l.c غى تشغل الصعد وخطوط النتاج واشارات المرور ولكم جزل الشكر .


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (28 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع ولكن لااعرف طريقة التحميل ياريت تكولولي الخطوات اريد كتابplastic technology hand book fouth addition و textbook of polymer scienceولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## rosa4400 (2 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على الموضوع الهام والجيد جدا ولكن ارجو من سيادتكم اخبارى عن كتب صناعة صباغات الاخشاب وكتب صناعة الغراء الابيض للاخشاب


----------



## Eng Mohamad Nagy (5 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا على هذه الكتب واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## باختاكور (15 فبراير 2012)

Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering (6th Edition


----------



## aly_zz (22 فبراير 2012)

*كتاب عن Manufacturing and processes*

مجهود فوق الرائع و عظيم و نريد المزيد بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/MEWjgic_/Manufacturing_Processes_for_En.html 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (22 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

تحياتى


----------



## wks316 (5 يوليو 2012)

mtc.eng قال:


> شكرا اخي لكن ولا رابط اشتغل والسبب يكول ان الرابط منتهي الصلاحية ارجو منك تعديله لان محتاجه جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


بالفعل اخي الروابط جميعها منتهية


----------



## احمدالربيعي (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## اسامه العيااش (7 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخي اريد كتاب chemical engineering fluid mechanics 2e solution
اذا ممكن رفعه 
لاني والله بحثت كثيرا ولم اجده


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (18 أبريل 2015)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------

